# Gps



## Goddard (Jun 4, 2008)

Any opinions out there on a decent auto gps?  I have been looking at the Garmin nuvi 350.   Walmart has it on sale for less that $200.00.
Thanks,
Jenn


----------



## merc123 (Jun 4, 2008)

I like my Nuvi.  It's small, compact and works in my race car   I bought it at wally world when I got lost on my way to Charlotte, NC.  Indispensable.


----------



## Randy (Jun 5, 2008)

I jusyt got a new NUVI too.  Love it.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 5, 2008)

Randy said:


> I jusyt got a new NUVI too.  Love it.



What model?


----------



## bassfishga (Jun 9, 2008)

merc123 said:


> I like my Nuvi.  It's small, compact and works in my race car



Does it say " turn left, turn left, turn left, turn left"?


----------



## jaybirdius (Jun 9, 2008)

*Get it while it's on sale*

I bought my wife the nuvi 350, this past Christmas, I paid @ $340 and would pay that again, it is so easy to use and I don't get anymore " How do I get to so and so" phone calls, I am going to pick one up for myself.


----------



## USbowhuntr (Jun 10, 2008)

I bought the TOM TOM 910 the end of last year. I have used it to get all over Europe and used it when I was home on leave. Its great. It has so many features and is very accurate. A little pricey but worth every penny for over here.


----------



## Lightninrod (Aug 13, 2008)

I use Garmin's Nuvi 660 GPS but if I were to buy one today, it would be their Nuvi 760, a later model with expanded(can include up to 10 stops per trip, will take you back to your vehicle[in a crowded stadium parking lot for instance], etc.)

Both have TTS(Text To Speech) but I usually use mine muted.

Btw, my Motorola W385(cheap, basic phone) in connection with Verizon has VZNavigator on it and it offers even better features than the 660 but the screen is tiny.


Dan


----------



## HighCotton (Aug 13, 2008)

Is there a type of GPS unit that is "portable"-- that is large enough for the car/truck but then can be detached and carried with you battery powered-- like in the woods while scouting and hunting.


----------



## ldavid008 (Aug 13, 2008)

Depends on what you consider 'large enough', I use a Garmin 60CS at work (and home) and it works great for me. My dad has the Nuvi 350 (over $300 back at Christmas) and it works good too, but it doesn't have near the features or versatility that the 60CS has. 

To be honest though the 350 has all the basics that you would need for vechicle travel and the 60 has a lot of features that you'll never use or should say need.

If you do get one, make sure you get the 60CSx model with the expandable memory. With it you can put the same maps you'd have with the Nuvi's or you can put topographical maps on there for hunting. The models with out the 'x' don't work with the particular road maps that come with the Nuvi's.


----------



## Shane Dockery (Aug 13, 2008)

HighCotton said:


> Is there a type of GPS unit that is "portable"-- that is large enough for the car/truck but then can be detached and carried with you battery powered-- like in the woods while scouting and hunting.



Magellan (sp?) has a crossover unit for the road or trails.  I've seen them a Wally world


----------



## artz (Aug 21, 2008)

Garmin streetpilot i2  (monochrome) 
Through Amazon.com for $118.00
   Just amazing for the money...


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Aug 25, 2008)

garmin.....office depot...nuvi 200....$129.00....just purchased one.


----------



## Emmersom Biggens (Oct 11, 2008)

I love my Lowrance XOG, its a crossover.


----------



## Up-A-Tree (Oct 14, 2008)

Garmin eTrex Vista HCx
www.garmin.com


----------



## danmc (Nov 6, 2008)

just a comment about the one Up-A-Tree posted.  the "H" in "HCx" is the high sensitivity receiver.  I have a Garmin eTrex Legend and my brother has the Vista HCx (like in the pic) and you can really tell the advantage the "H" part gives.  We've been places where I couldn't get a good lock at all on the satellites and his worked fine.  Georgia has enough tree cover that its worth the extra $ for the "H" in my opinion.  Don't get me wrong, my cheaper one for the most part works ok, but just not as well.  For example, if I just turn it on, put it in track mode so I can see how far I have wandered in a day, I'd better clip it face up on my shoulder.  My brothers can be dropped in a pack.

-Dan


----------

